# Quick Limit



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Well yesterday morning Thursday the wind was BACK AGAIN. No going outside today on to plan B we would have to work the marsh. Charlie, Sam, Bob, and Dave did not mind they were out to enjoy the day on the water. Well things turned out FANTASTIC. First stop on calm a shoreline with moving tide and the corks were going down and nice speckled trout coming in the boat. We stayed right there and boxed 60 fish. I say we well Bob could do no wrong every where he threw every time he was reeling in a trout it was his day for sure. Two more moves and number 100 hit the ice. Awesome day with a great bunch of guy?s it is always a blast when they come and it seems we always fill the box too. With a box full of trout they did not care to look for the reds and made it a an early day. All fish caught with live shrimp 2 ft under corks.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LIMIT! 100 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you ever release any fish?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I think the limit is 5 per person according to the regulations in Fl.and Al. is 10 per so where do you get 25 per person?? I'm curious


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

He is fishing out of Louisiana.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I need to go fishing in Louisiana then

Oh way, I can't even hit my limit in FL :banghead


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Louisiana limits

Speckled trout must be 12" long 25 fish per person

Red Fish& BlackDrum5 fish per person 16" minimumwith only 1 being over 27"

And yes we do release a lot of fish every day and I do not limit out everytime. But we do have a lot of fun on the water.


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the post Capt Gene!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job capt


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

> *choppedliver (5/15/2009)*I need to go fishing in Louisiana then
> 
> Oh way, I can't even hit my limit in FL :banghead


We released more than we kept mostly undersized and still took home a big mess. Heck Gene could even teach you how to catch them oke


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Oustanding day Capt!


----------

